# High time motor



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

Obviously it varies with maintenance and use,/abuse but, in general, how many hours on an outboard is considered high time? Midrange time? Does it depend on HP? Does it matter if freshwater vs saltwater? Thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Depends on how it was maintained and what compression numbers are.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Also depends on engine technology. Two-strokes have a much shorter life span than 4s. There are plenty of examples of four-strokes with more than 2,000+ hours in commercial use. But in most of those cases, regular maintenance routines were performed at scheduled intervals.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

If you are like the "average" boater, you'll put 50-75 hours per year on a motor. I'd be totally comfortable with a 500-750 hour motor that checks out good.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

In some cases, I’d be more concerned about a low hours engine. If it is a Yamaha 2s with good compression and a clean LU, I’m not concerned with hours.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

How about an Evinrude 50 ETEC with 800? And what is LU? *Nevermind, figured it out. Lower unit.*. Thanks.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm with @Surffshr, I might be more skeptical of a motor with unusually low hours than a motor with high hours. bad things happen to boats/motors when they just sit.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Wuggs said:


> How about an Evinrude 50 ETEC with 800? And what is LU? Thanks.



I put close to 500 hours on a 50 etec with absolutely zero problems. Other people hate them. And of course, Etec is not being produced anymore, so there's that. It would have to be heavily discounted.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Mine get used in a colder climate (duck hunting in winter). Whether or not it was properly warmed up on a regular basis seems to be a predominant factor here. Those that crank them and pin the throttle on 20 degree mornings seem to rebuild every few years. 

Mine is idling at the dock while everyone is putting their waders on....

If buying used, compression is my #1 concern. As they get closer to 1k hrs, I start to get worried though.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> Mine get used in a colder climate (duck hunting in winter). Whether or not it was properly warmed up on a regular basis seems to be a predominant factor here. Those that crank them and pin the throttle on 20 degree mornings seem to rebuild every few years.
> 
> Mine is idling at the dock while everyone is putting their waders on....
> 
> If buying used, compression is my #1 concern. As they get closer to 1k hrs, I start to get worried though.


Yep, I have a Merc Verado 225 on my freshwater boat and I wait until I see 120 degrees internal water temp before I go above idle. No way to tell what others have done to a motor unfortunately.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Wuggs said:


> How about an Evinrude 50 ETEC with 800? And what is LU? *Nevermind, figured it out. Lower unit.*. Thanks.


We changed some H.O. 225s at 1600 hours that were still running fine. We had 4 all together that had those or more hours on them and short of LU and an ignition board issue on the 1st gen set, they were solid. We kill LUs at work though and the ignition thing was only on some early engines I think. I’d say a 50 with good compression that is running well would serve a while for you.


----------

